# HM McLeod



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

Does anyone know a HM McLeod ex Shell Engineer Apprentice who also sailed with Brocklebank in 1966 as 3/Eng , Lyles, and Elder Dempster. 
I am not sure in which order he sailed with these companies.
Will be in his early 1970's now.


----------

